# Are any of thes block planes worth look?



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there anything worth to look at in the block planes? I don't know much about block planes. Thanks


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

The second one from the left I wouldn't bother with, but I would buy/use any of the others readily. I can't tell what all of them are from the picture, but several are low angle block planes and all except the silver colored one appear to have adjustable mouths.

If I was only going to pick one, I'd pick one of the low angle block planes that looked the cleanest/in best shape.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

What would be a decent price? The guys is asking for 120 for the lot.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> What would be a decent price? The guys is asking for 120 for the lot.


its hard to say but that could be a good price. The one on the right looks like a 9 3/4 with the detachable rear handle. If that's what it is that pays for the whole lot. The knuckle is an #18 or 19.its worth $40-$50 by itself.

it looks like a 60 1/2 in there, another $40-$50.

I'd grab 'em.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> its hard to say but that could be a good price. The one on the right looks like a 9 3/4 with the detachable rear handle. If that's what it is that pays for the whole lot. The knuckle is an #18 or 19.its worth $40-$50 by itself.
> 
> it looks like a 60 1/2 in there, another $40-$50.
> 
> I'd grab 'em.


 +1 
Id buy them in a second. As long as i had the extra scratch that is...


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

+2 I'd buy the lot, keep what you want, and sell off the ones you don't to pay for the whole transaction!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

After thoroughly checking them for cracks, especially to the rear of the mouths, I'd grab the lot. You can easily get $30 to $60 for the low angles if they are in good useable condition. Keep what you want, sell the rest.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

We'll I have to tread lightly here. I pissed off the wife pretty bad this morning. She's not in the ”sure, go buy the tools” mood. Not sure how this is going to play out.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm a sucker for old block planes, I would take them all.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> We'll I have to tread lightly here. I pissed off the wife pretty bad this morning. She's not in the ”sure, go buy the tools” mood. Not sure how this is going to play out.


Give her the silver one!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

so send me the info and i'll buy them.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

gideon said:


> so send me the info and i'll buy them.


Hah, I had the same thought, but you beat me to it.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> Hah, I had the same thought, but you beat me to it.


you don't need any more!!!!! seriously tho, i could use a couple more low angle block planes.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

but in all seriousness, if OP isn't going to get them, i'd like a crack at em.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm taking another crack at it with the wife. If it doesn't pan out I'll send the info about the ad this evening.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I picked up the planes this evening. I will post pictures once I have some free time.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Which ones are you going to use to build the doghouse you'll be sleeping in?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Gilgaron said:


> Which ones are you going to use to build the doghouse you'll be sleeping in?


Lol!


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

It wasn't as bad as I thought. I think the wife realized that she over reacted.just a bit.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

any of them you're not going to keep?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

and if Gideon don't want any, especially the one on the right, let me know.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> It wasn't as bad as I thought. I think the wife realized that she over reacted.just a bit.


Happy wife, happy life leads to more tools.:laughing:


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll probably sell a couple of them. I'll let you guys know once I get them sorted out. I think the one on the far left is a miller falls 56.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

nbo10 said:


> I'll probably sell a couple of them. I'll let you guys know once I get them sorted out. I think the one on the far left is a miller falls 56.


i'm interested in the adjustable throat planes. let me know what and how much.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Got around to looking at these planes. This is the first one I fiddled with. From the patent marks it probable from 1898-1901. Had to soak the front in WD40 to loosen the throat. It's in pretty good shape. No rust just slightly dusty. Even without sharpening the blade it takes nice shavings.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks like an old No 18. Nice


----------

